# Some cool snow plow video's



## Pinzgauer710 (Dec 24, 2007)

These are some cool youtube videos!

Train Snow Plowing (my kind of plow!).





Sidewalk Size





Hearse Snow Plow





And My Favorite!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Not to be mean but your about the 5th person at least to post those videos.

And on a better note, Welcome to Plowsite.


----------



## Pinzgauer710 (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok, Thanks for letting me know about that. I could not find where to post videos is this the place?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Pinzgauer710;470513 said:


> Ok, Thanks for letting me know about that. I could not find where to post videos is this the place?


Most videos are posted either here int he storm thread or the equipment/trucks thread just above this.


----------



## Pinzgauer710 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for that info. I just didn't see those video's on this site.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Pinzgauer710;470521 said:


> Thanks for that info. I just didn't see those video's on this site.


Some of them havn't been posted recently but they have been around. Most of the interesting videos off youtube have either been posted here already or been posted on youtube by someone from here.


----------

